# Puffy Jacket



## CPAjeff

Does anyone own a puffy jacket? Like the KUIU Super Down PRO Hooded Jacket or the Super Down ULTRA Hooded Jacket? If so, how do you like it?

I really don't need another hunting coat, but I want one.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Puffy jacket are all about the quality and quantity of down they use. Kuiu makes a good puffy, kinda depends on your planned use as which would work better for you

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## caddis8

I got my son an off brand one. He said it was warm, but he got hung up on some stuff and ripped it, and down came out. Now try to figure out how to seal the rip. That is a pain I hadn't anticipated.


----------



## weaversamuel76

caddis8 said:


> I got my son an off brand one. He said it was warm, but he got hung up on some stuff and ripped it, and down came out. Now try to figure out how to seal the rip. That is a pain I hadn't anticipated.


Tenacious tape is what you want









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Stone glacier, and SKRE ptarmigan will both be warmer puffy jackets because they use higher fill wieghts. The kuiu uses a pretty thin outer shell fabric to shave wieght the SKRE puffy is a heavier shell but I still wouldn't bust brush with any of them

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I really, really like my Kuiu Kenai jacket. Not technically a puffy jacket, and not down. But I really like it. I bought it in solid, and it's my full time winter coat now.


----------



## CPAjeff

Great info - thanks!


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> I really, really like my Kuiu Kenai jacket. Not technically a puffy jacket, and not down. But I really like it. I bought it in solid, and it's my full time winter coat now.


I have the same Jacket. It's been great. I prefer synthetics to down for the sole reason that they insulate even when they're wet. The Kenai still packs down pretty small, and it lives in my pack for all my hunts mid-september on.

There is a slight weight penalty with synthetics, but there is also a slight weight penalty to the extra slice of bacon I had this morning.

Firstlite's uncompahgre and Brooks down Jacket and Sitka's Kelvin Jacket are other good options that I've had limited experience with.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Lots of treated down options these days you should watch Stone glacier rewarming video using treated down.
The biggest draw back to using synthetic insulation is wieght and the insulation breaks down it's loft every time you compress it. Basically a synthetic garment has a shorter lifetime than a down garment if used and stored exactly the same.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> I really, really like my Kuiu Kenai jacket. Not technically a puffy jacket, and not down. But I really like it. I bought it in solid, and it's my full time winter coat now.


Thanks for the recommendation - I am not one that gets cold easily, but would you be comfortable hunting in that coat with some sort of base layer (long sleeved pullover, hoodie, etc.) for late October - December hunts?

I understand this is a pretty subjective question . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

weaversamuel76 said:


> Stone glacier, and SKRE ptarmigan will both be warmer puffy jackets because they use higher fill wieghts. The kuiu uses a pretty thin outer shell fabric to shave wieght the SKRE puffy is a heavier shell but I still wouldn't bust brush with any of them
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I looked into both of the options you listed - thanks for providing them!

For some reason, I can't bring myself to purchase a camo coat - I am more of a solid color kind of guy for my hunting clothes. Because of that, I really like the Stone Glacier coat!


----------



## Kwalk3

weaversamuel76 said:


> Lots of treated down options these days you should watch Stone glacier rewarming video using treated down.
> The biggest draw back to using synthetic insulation is wieght and the insulation breaks down it's loft every time you compress it. Basically a synthetic garment has a shorter lifetime than a down garment if used and stored exactly the same.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I've watched the videos and understand the tech behind treated down. That stone glacier puffy is a great jacket. For my needs and the hunting I do, I still prefer synthetic. I suppose that's why there's a market for both. I take good care of my synthetics, and store them uncompressed, except when out hunting and will have to replace due to the abuse I put it through long before it loses it's insulation capability.

I'll add a down jacket this year for late season when there's no chance of moisture, but it's not my choice for an all-around insulation piece.


----------



## johnnycake

I was looking really heavy into getting a puffy for the first time last fall before my bison hunt. I had decided on the Black Diamond Vision Down Parka, but work got in the way of me getting over to the store to pick one up before I left for my hunt. I ended up grabbing a cheapo $30 600-fill down puffy at Costco while buying the food for the trip, and frankly that jacket has been awesome! Putting it under my Kuiu Yukon shell I had no problems staying warm ice fishing in -30F this winter. So now, I'm kinda just thinking I'll save the $$$ and just replace it with a similar jacket every season or two if need be.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Kwalk3 said:


> Yeah. I've watched the videos and understand the tech behind treated down. That stone glacier puffy is a great jacket. For my needs and the hunting I do, I still prefer synthetic. I suppose that's why there's a market for both. I take good care of my synthetics, and store them uncompressed, except when out hunting and will have to replace due to the abuse I put it through long before it loses it's insulation capability.
> 
> I'll add a down jacket this year for late season when there's no chance of moisture, but it's not my choice for an all-around insulation piece.


Treated down is as much marketing as it's usefulness, a 850+ down piece very very rarely wets out and loses all insulation unless the user sweats it out from the inside.
Down is like mernio wool in that it suffers from old wife's tells from decades ago when inferior products were there norm.

I think if your more comfortable using synthetic it's definitely a better product for you. Imo the only time it's truly a better choice if your going to be sweating a ton and don't want to shed layers

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

weaversamuel76 said:


> Treated down is as much marketing as it's usefulness, a 850+ down piece very very rarely wets out and loses all insulation unless the user sweats it out from the inside.
> Down is like mernio wool in that it suffers from old wife's tells from decades ago when inferior products were there norm.
> 
> I think if your more comfortable using synthetic it's definitely a better product for you. Imo the only time it's truly a better choice if your going to be sweating a ton and don't want to shed layers
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's precisely why I prefer synthetic. I sweat a lot while hunting, and while I manage my layers, I like to be able to hike in my puffy if needed and not worry about sweating.

I'm not saying down isn't great. It is. It just doesn't fit the majority of my hunting needs and preferences quite as well as some of the synthetic options.

I do plan on picking up a heavier puffy for long glassing sessions on late season hunts, and have looked at several of the down options, including the Stone Glacier puffy.

There are a lot of great options out there, both down AND synthetic.


----------



## KineKilla

My number one go to is a Sitka Kelvin Lite Hoody. It's warm enough for mule deer season (usually) and weighs almost nothing. If it had a windstopper liner it would be the ultimate hunting companion.


----------



## gdog

Jeff...check out Feathered Friends. Not cheap, but will be my next puffy. They have a few different weights/options.

https://featheredfriends.com/collections/midweight-down-garments/products/feathered-friends-helios-hooded-down-jacket


----------



## shaner

While wearing your puffy jacket be careful not to knock all the bottles off the shelf.
First one to get it wins!


----------



## Vanilla

shaner said:


> While wearing your puffy jacket be careful not to knock all the bottles off the shelf.
> First one to get it wins!


A nice little Costanza reference there.

Is it Goretex?


----------



## APD

i wear a puffy more than half of the year for work. i also have one with me for most if not all hunts. i opt for synthetic lining just in case it gets wet. they are all rip stop material and all technical fabrics. north face actually has some basic camo patterns as of the last few years but black if any brand is my go to. if you're not getting pro form, look at the costco puffy. for the price it works well.

when i spend an unexpected night out i'm very happy to have a puffy with a hood.


----------



## shaner

Vanilla wins!


----------



## APD

shaner said:


> Vanilla wins!


isn't that the one where Saddam Hussein double parks them in at the liquor store?


----------



## Bax*

I prefer to wear a light puffy jacket under my hunting coat and dress in layers. 

I got a cheap REI brand puffer that does great for a mid layer


----------



## legacy

I also have the KUIU Kenai ULTRA hooded Jacket & I've really liked it so far.


----------



## KineKilla

25% off on Kuiu Ultra Down today if you're gonna commit this may be your chance.


----------



## CPAjeff

KineKilla said:


> 25% off on Kuiu Ultra Down today if you're gonna commit this may be your chance.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tshuntin

I have the super down pro and it is incredible. Very comfortable and incredibly warm. Weighs nothing. Quality is awesome as expected. I’d highly recommend it. Stuffs into its own pocket and is very compact. The ultra is even more compact.


----------



## goosefreak

I love my Kenai jacket also. I am going to pick up the super downs PRO for sitting and glassing from high altitude. My buddy and brother both have it and say its the cats pajamas.


----------



## teledan

I have the super down pro hooded and I love it. It is VERY warm. I was surprised how light it is though. I don’t hunt but I wanted something really warm to wear while fishing in the winter and it definitely fits the bill for me.


----------



## Raptorman

Old post, but what did you end up going with, Jeff? I am contemplating the same thing right now.


----------



## CPAjeff

Raptorman said:


> Old post, but what did you end up going with, Jeff? I am contemplating the same thing right now.


I never pulled the trigger on any puffy jacket - my cheapness got the best of me. I had the Super Down Ultra Hooded jacket the in cart, with the 25% off coupon loaded and chickened out at the last second. Like the OP, I don't really need one, but I REALLY want one.

Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Raptorman

The most cost effective one possible. I am cheap too, so I have been looking at some Eddie Bauer ones and waiting to see how the Costco one looks when they come out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Raptorman said:


> The most cost effective one possible. I am cheap too, so I have been looking at some Eddie Bauer ones and waiting to see how the Costco one looks when they come out.


I picked one up last year I think it was.


----------



## middlefork

I picked one up at Recreation Outlet a year or so ago. I think it was about $70.00.


----------



## Bucket List

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/3074457345618330629


----------

